# Tutorial para reduzir imagem antes do "upload"



## Kraliv (25 Jan 2007 às 16:41)

Boas  

Tenho reparado que alguns membros "sobem" fotos enormes  .

Não é nada agradável estar com monitores velhinhos e ter que andar a fazer uma ginástica com mão/rato (drª /esqª e cima abaixo) para conseguir ver/ler a imagem e/ou o texto  

No tópico *Como inserir imagens*, está explicada a maneira de deixar visível apenas uma miniatura (thumbnail) mas...nem toda a gente usa o ImageShack e como tal, nem todos permitem reduzir o tamanho.

 

Ora bem! 

Para não ter-mos mais problemas com o tamanho das imagens, instalamos no nosso PC uma pequena aplicação ( PowerToy da Microsoft) chamada *Image Resizer* e que podemos fazer o download AQUI


Depois do "menino" instalado, só precisamos de clicar na imagem (ou imagens) desejada com o botão do lado direito, 







e seleccionar *Resize Pictures*




vai-nos aparecer um quadro novo





onde escolhemos o tamanho pretendido  (ideal será 800x600)



Resultado final para colocar aqui nos _posts_,
 






Agora já podemos ir fazer o upload da mesma e não ter que ouvir os restantes membros!!!


 
cumps,
Kraliv


----------



## Minho (4 Fev 2008 às 22:21)

*re: Tutorial para reduzir imagem antes do "upload"*

Este software também é freeware e muito prático para efectuar resizes_

http://www.vso-software.fr/products/image_resizer/

O funcionamento é em tudo identico ao programa apresentado pelo Kraliv....



*Não se esqueçam, façam sempre um esforço por publicar imagens com tamanho de 800x600 e qualidade JPEG a 80%*

Obrigado.


----------

